# Latest pics of Ted



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Sent to me by my breeder Joanna today!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is so cute and fluffy!!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Ted's a sweetie pie!


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Awwww, so cute!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Ted is a cute fluffernutter!_


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

So very very cute!! When does he get to come home? This is killing me, I have at least 4 months before I get my puppy.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Home coming*



wendylee said:


> So very very cute!! When does he get to come home? This is killing me, I have at least 4 months before I get my puppy.


Ted is coming home the last weekend of June! I can't wait and I know what you mean!:wave:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tick tock tick tock. The time will go quick. Keep up on your homework, LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He looks like a little panda.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Hi Lise -- Ted has such a beautiful sweet expression! I am scheduled to pick up my puppy on 6/16, and I totally know what you mean about not being able to wait. I was going crazy last weekend, one week after I had visited him at age 6 weeks, and for a while there was not only crossing off the days of the calendar, but almost watching the clock waiting for time to pass. Now that it's down to a little more than a week, I feel calmer because I still have some important things to do before he comes (i.e., buy food!), but also because I am really enjoying learning all I can about puppy raising, and the Havanese breed in particular. Time will pass quickly, and then, hopefully, we will have many years getting to know our new loves! Hang in there! -- Eileen


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Waiting for Ted*

:ranger:


emichel said:


> Hi Lise -- Ted has such a beautiful sweet expression! I am scheduled to pick up my puppy on 6/16, and I totally know what you mean about not being able to wait. I was going crazy last weekend, one week after I had visited him at age 6 weeks, and for a while there was not only crossing off the days of the calendar, but almost watching the clock waiting for time to pass. Now that it's down to a little more than a week, I feel calmer because I still have some important things to do before he comes (i.e., buy food!), but also because I am really enjoying learning all I can about puppy raising, and the Havanese breed in particular. Time will pass quickly, and then, hopefully, we will have many years getting to know our new loves! Hang in there! -- Eileen


Hoping to pick up Ted the weekend of the 30th of June. I'm keeping busy by reading the forums constantly. I have bought Ted all he needs, but the food. Need to know what brand the breeder is using. I even have him signed up for puppy classes.I have also started changing my wake up time by 1/2 an hour a week to be able to get up early for the first pee of the early morning. Reminds me of having a real baby! I want to call a few vets around me and check if any have handled Havs before.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

emichel said:


> Hi Lise -- Ted has such a beautiful sweet expression! I am scheduled to pick up my puppy on 6/16, and I totally know what you mean about not being able to wait. I was going crazy last weekend, one week after I had visited him at age 6 weeks, and for a while there was not only crossing off the days of the calendar, but almost watching the clock waiting for time to pass. Now that it's down to a little more than a week, I feel calmer because I still have some important things to do before he comes (i.e., buy food!), but also because I am really enjoying learning all I can about puppy raising, and the Havanese breed in particular. Time will pass quickly, and then, hopefully, we will have many years getting to know our new loves! Hang in there! -- Eileen


 Hi Eileen I noticed you are from seattle I was born there! So what breeder did you choose? 
I'm excited for the two of you.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Hi Suzi -- I am getting my puppy from Alderon Farms -- Stephanie Penner is the breeder. She's been great. Twice now I have made the journey through the Seattle/Tacoma traffic, past the capitol dome in Olympia, into a land of forests and fields, cows and chickens, and happy puppies. It was worth the trip, because I wanted to check out the breeder and the environment before I decided to get my puppy from her, and then I just had to go see him again. I was happy to find a breeder who was close enough for me to visit, but I will admit that I will be glad when my last journey, with puppy in tow, is over. It will probably take quite a bit more than 2 hours, taking potty breaks into account, but I'm sure he is tough and we will take our time.

West Linn is right near Portland, right? If so, you are very close to Alderon. Do you know Stephanie? I feel very confident of her knowledge, and all of the dogs and puppies seemed happy as could be!


----------

